# Sig test



## Emerald Press Dragon (Mar 9, 2003)

.


----------



## hong (Mar 9, 2003)

"In his haste to emulate Morrus, Emerald Press Dragon inadvertently forgot to attach a picture."


----------



## Emerald Press Dragon (Mar 9, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> *"In his haste to emulate Morrus, Emerald Press Dragon inadvertently forgot to attach a picture." *




 

(By the way, it is me, Eternalknight)


----------



## Horacio (Mar 9, 2003)

Better verson, transparences fixed:


----------



## Horacio (Mar 9, 2003)

Sorry, now even better fixed :O


----------



## Emerald Press Dragon (Mar 9, 2003)

Retest


----------



## hong (Mar 9, 2003)

Emerald Press Dragon said:
			
		

> *
> (By the way, it is me, Eternalknight) *




Yes, I know.


----------



## francisca (Mar 10, 2003)

this is a test...

I'm shamelessy using your thread....sorry!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 10, 2003)

So, did the sig pass?


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 10, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *So, did the sig pass? *




Mine did, after about three tries


----------



## Crothian (Mar 10, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mine did, after about three tries  *




I like it when I can take a test till I pass as well


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 28, 2004)

test


----------

